# cord covering



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Have a client who last fall had us install their supplied LV lights in a water feature. Cord on the units came black. Water feature is made out of white Italian marble, so as you can imagine black cord sticks out like a sore thumb.

Anyone ever run into something like this, ie having to make black cord white...?


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

I would consult with the manufacturer about specifying a white cord.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll have to find out where they came from, but I did think of that. Was looking for a solution that that we could implement sooner rather than later.

Found a few different cord wraps online that are water resistant, nothing submersible though.


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe heat shrink tubing instead of a tape?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Marine spray paint. Might degrade the cable jacket, but if it's LV I wouldn't be concerned.

Wiremold.

Slide it through a piece of white pvc pipe.

White split loom.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

AK_sparky said:


> Slide it through a piece of white pvc pipe.
> 
> White split loom.


Thinking the pipe will be the best solution, found some split loom so may go that route as well. Going to present both to the client, see what they prefer.

Thanks for being my sounding board!

Virtual beers for all!


----------

